# Laptop Screen Choices



## Replytoken (Aug 6, 2009)

I posted previously about some laptops that I have been considering: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=723'.' . At present, I am looking at replacing my 14.1 widescreen laptop with another 14.1 widescreen from Lenovo, and have to choose a screen. The good news is that I have a calibrated NEC IPS-panel monitor at my desk when I am doing any image editing. I do however, use the laptop away from the desk a lot, and while laptops are no place for color-critical editing, I would still like to get a screen that works best for me. Basically, Lenovo offers me four choices: its standard CCFL backlight screen; an LED backlight screen; a high resolution CCFL backlight screen; or, a high nit screen. Initially I would have been drawn to either the high resolution or LED backlighting. But, there are a number of mixed comments posted at various Lenovo forums from people who do, and do not, like the LED screen. Others have raved about the high nit screen, even though its primary purpose is for use in bright light - a situation that I do not often find myself when using my laptop. So, any suggestions as to what I should consider? Its not easy to replace a screen so I would like to get this choice right the first time. I am wondering if I should just go with the high resolution screen and give up onthe LED backlight and its power savings. Any thoughts?

--Ken


----------



## Braders (Aug 7, 2009)

May i recommend the following.

15.4" UltraSharp™ WUXGA (192'x12'') RGB-LED TRUELIFE Display 

http://www.dell.com/us/en/business/...d=us~en~4~workstation_precision_m44''_anav2~~


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 7, 2009)

It sounds interesting, Brad. Unfortunately, it is beyond my already stretched budget. :(

--Ken


----------

